# congés payés



## juliesoleil (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
je souhaiterais avoir des renseignements sur le calcul des congés payés. Il y a quelques années ( environ 3 ans ) les congés payés de mon AM étaient lissés à l'année et payés tous les mois dans son salaire. Est-ce toujours comme ça que l'on procède ? 
Merci de vos retour 🌞


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 année complète ou incomplète  ???
le paiement des congés tous les mois n'est pas légal. Lisez la nouvelle ccn.
Si vous êtes en A.I ils sont payés la 2e année en juin .
A voir avec les collègues.


----------



## juliesoleil (13 Juillet 2022)

Merci de votre retour. A l'époque nous étions en année complète + 1 semaine sans solde de la part de l'AM
Effectivement, ça à changer


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

vous êtes  en année complète ? si oui la 1ere année les abs  pour congés sont déduites par  le C.Cassation de sa mensualisation car CP  pas acquis et au 1er juin de l'année suivante elle prends ceux acquis (2.5 jours/mois) entre le 1er juin et le 31 mai et son salaire est maintenu à concurrence des cp acquis.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> vous êtes  en année complète ? si oui la 1ere année les abs  pour congés sont déduites par  le C.Cassation de sa mensualisation car CP  pas acquis et au 1er juin de l'année suivante elle prends ceux acquis (2.5 jours/mois) entre le 1er juin et le 31 mai et son salaire est maintenu à concurrence des cp acquis.


2.5 jours par mois TRAVAILLÊ


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
@isa19
attention quand on dit <<ils sont payés la 2e année en juin .>> on parle d'année de référence pour les CP ce qui différent la deuxième année du contrat. il convient de bien distinguer les deux, car on peut avoir moins de un de contrat est payer des CP.


----------

